# Atlas code 55 Track plan



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I just received my WS Scenic Ridge Layout, and was hoping someone could translate the track plan for me from atlas code 80 to atlas code 55. I have decided to use code 55 track, as it looks alot more realistic. 

Thanks,


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Atlas code 80 and 55 shouldn't need different trackplans unless Atlas have elected to have different turnout curves,wich I doubt.Track codes relate to rail height,not curve radius so code 55 should fit within code 88 dimensions,at least with flextrack.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you, so I can follow the track plan details I found online and purchase code 55 instead of 80?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't want to induce error as there might be slight differences in turnout designs between code 55 and 80.It is likely that Atlas make the same frog numbers in both codes so both codes should have the same footprint.You could check this by visiting Atlas's website.

My personal choice is Peco and their turnouts do have the same footprint,wether code 55 or 80,and they have a wider choice of turnout types.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I emailed Atlas about this and got this response:
"Hello,

Unfortunately that won’t work. We make different track pieces in code 80 than code 55. The Scenic Ridge requires curved track (code 80) 9 ¾, 11 and 19” radius. In code 55 we have 10, 11.25, 12.5, 13.75, 15, 16.25,17.5, 18.75, 20,21.25, 30, & 71 “ radius. You wouldn’t be able to line up the track properly with different radius."

I know this layout has been created with code 55 track... just getting all the right pieces of atlas code 55 track is my problem.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Do they make flextrack in Code 55? if so, just make your own pieces for the specific radii needed for the track plan.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Atlas do make Flextrack in code 55 so that would be the best solution.Since the plan uses mostly 9 3/4 in. radius curves,meaning that only four axle diesels and small steamers will likely be used on this layout,no. 5 turnouts should be a good choice.Minor adjustments can rather be easily done with flextrack so that the rail joints align correctly.Atlas make no.5,7 and even longer turnouts in code 55.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*N scale turnouts*

OR.....you could try your hand at hand laid turnouts as detailed in the November issue of Model Railroader magazine. I think if you go with the flex track vice the sectional pieces, you shouldn't have much of a problem getting things to work. Keep us posted!


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you guys, I am leaning on using code 55 flex track as I am going to modify the entire layout.No with a small layout like this would I need to run extra power lines from the DCC power booster to different sections of track? I'm planning on on adding much more track then the layout describes.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Power distribution*

marzbarz,

It can never hurt to run extra feeders, especialy if you have sections in tunnels, etc. Just run a main bus wire for each track side, and run your feeders (smaller diameter wire) to them. Suitcase (snap together) connectors work great for this. If your going to be using remote switches, it's much easier to build your control panel and what wiring you can BEFORE you have to crawl around under the layout. Also, test your connections as you go, save time in the long run. And don't forget to check for areas where you may need isolated sections of track, for direction changes, etc.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

John thank you once again your insight is well appreciated. Now I do understand about the feeders, but the DCC cab I ordered is very basic. How would I run these extra feeders from the cab?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

pretty much as drawn in your NCE diagram. but they will connect to your rail at multiple points.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Tanklist, do I split the wires at the power panel or do I cut into the wires and run feeders to different points of the track?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

doesn't matter , as long as the wires are not crossed and reach their point of contact. i think the screw terminal in zephyr will accept 3 or so lower gauge wires.

unless of cource you wiring for each isolated block (but then you probably know what you are doing anyways).


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Obviously I don't know what im doing...lol, thanks for the help though tankist.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*main bus and feeders*

marzbarz,

you run your power lines under the table, kinda following the track layout, but not connected to the track. This is your main power bus. Then you solder smaller gauge wire to your track where you want a feeder, drill small holes in your subroadbed and feed the wires through. Then you connect the feeder wires to your main bus, either by using suitcase connectors, or by soldering.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you John, for a relative small track (planning on running 2 maybe 3 trains) how many feeders would you use?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*feeder wiring*

marzbarz,

it's a matter of personal choice. I've heard of guys who dropped feeders for every section of track. On the other end of the spectrum, you COULD get by with just a single main power connection. As I said, for reliability and ease of maintainance, I would have at least one feeder for any sections inside a tunnel, and one other. For a layout the size of the Scenic Ridge, I would say 3 or 4 seperate feeders evenly spaced out would be adequate. Of course the wiring gets a little more complicated if you plan on having a reversing loop. A lot depends on the track layout you finaly decide on. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------

